# What carbide insert is this



## Martin22250 (May 24, 2017)

I bought this insert tool off eBay and want to know what kind of insert this tool has on it  so I can buy a couple spares, I have only used hss so insert tools are new to me 
Thanks Dustin


----------



## woodchucker (May 24, 2017)

its a threading insert. what size? I don't know.
if you have some transfer punches, remove the shim, put the transfer punch over the hole and see what size touches the outer edges , that will at least give you the circle size .. what size is the shank of the holder? we have no reference for size.

see http://www.iscar.com/Products.aspx/CountryID/1/ProductId/56
and http://www.iscar.com/Products.aspx/CountryID/1/ProductId/57  on this page you will see why you need to measure the circle size.


----------



## darkzero (May 24, 2017)

The photo you have posted is not an insert, it's an anvil. The actual threading insert would sit on top of the anvil. Anvils are interchangeable to change helix angle.

Without knowing the tool holder designation it's hard to determine what insert size you need from just that pic.

My guess is it's a 16ER size as that is most common. Did the tool come with any else or as is with no threading insert? Can you post the letters & numbers on the side of the tool holder? Should be SER something.

You can also get an idea of the size of the insert from the anvil. Measure the inscribed circle of the anvil. Doesn't have to be exact & it won't be unless you have the insert to measure off of.

A 3/8" inscribed circle (largest circle that will fit in the triangle shape of the insert) would be a 16 size insert. 1/4" I.C. would be a 11 size insert. 1/2" I.C. would be a 22 size insert. ER means it's an insert for external threads. IR is for internal threads. Your holder is for external threads so it will be ER.


----------



## Martin22250 (May 25, 2017)

Thanks this is what came in my box, I thought the gold inserts were for threading and the other for turning,  shows what I know,  still don't understand the anvil purpose


----------



## darkzero (May 25, 2017)

The anvil sets the helix angle at which the the threading insert sits at.  The anvils are available in different angles. Don't worry about, just install the insert on top of the anvil. Unless you are threading very coarse pitches, the standard anvil that usually comes with SER holders will cover a wide range of threads.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (May 25, 2017)

looks like you may not need any new inserts in your lifetime. not in my lifetime but I am old


----------



## Martin22250 (May 25, 2017)

darkzero said:


> The anvil sets the helix angle at which the the threading insert sits at.  The anvils are available in different angles. Don't worry about, just install the insert on top of the anvil. Unless you are threading very coarse pitches, the standard anvil that usually comes with SER holders will cover a wide range of threads.


Ok thanks, this form is really helpful,  another question is why does it has 3 different grinds on it, and it has a side adjustment screw? I'm guess the anvil is just mild steel, I almost tried to cut a grade 8 bolt with the anvil to just try it out my new toy, I'm guessing it wouldn't of worked out good


----------



## 4GSR (May 25, 2017)

The anvil is carbide too.  It can cut when you don't want it to.


----------



## pstemari (May 25, 2017)

Martin22250 said:


> I bought this insert tool off eBay and want to know what kind of insert this tool has on it  so I can buy a couple spares, I have only used hss so insert tools are new to me
> Thanks Dustin


That's a shim in the tool. Very important that you don't lose our damage it!

That's a laydown threading tool. You'll want 11ER or 16ER inserts for it, depending on its size. 11ER for 1/4" inscribed circle, 16ER for 3/8".

The inserts are available in a huge range: full profile inserts for a specific TPI, partial profile that handle a range of sizes but require cleanup of the thread crests, unified, Acme, buttress, Whitworth, etc etc etc.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## darkzero (May 25, 2017)

Martin22250 said:


> Ok thanks, this form is really helpful,  another question is why does it has 3 different grinds on it, and it has a side adjustment screw? I'm guess the anvil is just mild steel, I almost tried to cut a grade 8 bolt with the anvil to just try it out my new toy, I'm guessing it wouldn't of worked out good



Just the way it's designed. The round corner to fit in the pocket. The pointed corner to support the cutting top of the insert (when you lay an insert on top of it you'll see that it's actually shorter than the insert's tip to allow clearance for cutting), and the flat side is for the mounting screw.

The screw is just that, for mounting the anvil. If you unscrew the screw on the side, it allows you to remove remove the anvil to swap ot out if/when needed.

Like Ken stated, it should be made of carbide but it's not ground appropiately for cutting cause it's just an anvil. I too have seen people actually try to cut with it though.


----------



## Silverbullet (May 25, 2017)

The anvil is there to back up the cutting tool. It gives a flat and strong surface for the carbide. Steel backed carbides allow the steel to heat up and deform the holder. It helps to stop the carbide from braking.


----------



## darkzero (May 25, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> The anvil is there to back up the cutting tool. It gives a flat and strong surface for the carbide. Steel backed carbides allow the steel to heat up and deform the holder. It helps to stop the carbide from braking.



Good point, although that may be true on larger turning tool holders for heavier turning with shanks larger than 3/4". The anvils on a laydown threading tool is mainly for setting helix angles. Threading tools aren't subject to heavy turning.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 25, 2017)

darkzero said:


> Threading tools aren't subject to heavy turning.


Maybe that's my problem


----------

